# Ball Standard wax seal jar



## Hoosier Ball (Nov 2, 2005)

OK...this is probably a real newby question (or just one that shows my age) but I have a Ball Standard, which is the wax seal type.  Can someone tell me just how this wax seal worked and what, if anything, was used as a lid?  What was the process used to do this?  HB


----------



## Hoosier49er (Nov 12, 2005)

The old wax seal jars used mostly tin lids, sometimes glass, which fit in between the raised grooves. Wax was then poored around the lid's edge to seal it in place.
 Joe


----------

